# Sailing towards our dream



## Lordwinter (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello!, I'm new to Sailnet and currently doing the trip of my life, since I did my first sailing voyage when I was a kid, I have been wishing to sail around the world and the time has come. Me and my soon to be wife are going to cruise from Florida to Panama and then head to French Polynesia, with Thailand as a final destination to become diver instructors on a little island called Koh Tao. We already sold everything and quit our jobs, our plan is to buy our own sailboat once we have enough experience.
Lucas Vicente


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Perhaps I read this incorrectly? You quit your job to sail around the world before you have enough money to sail around the world so now you're asking for handouts?

Perhaps the time has **not** come yet.


----------



## Lordwinter (Nov 14, 2014)

As I mentioned before, we sold everything, so we have our savings, we just looking for advices, like Pardeys books, marine diesel engine troubleshooting and stuff like that.


----------



## mf70 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well... I suppose you can look for a gig ON a boat where you could learn about the sea while getting paid. What do you have to offer to someone looking for crew? What is your skill set? One of the skippers in the current Volvo Ocean Race was asked about how to break into pro sailing. His point was to build your skills as well as your sailing experience.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Plenty of boats for sail in Thailand:
Boats & Yachts For Sale | Phuket Cruising Yacht Club


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lordwinter said:


> As I mentioned before, we sold everything, so we have our savings, we just looking for advices, like Pardeys books, marine diesel engine troubleshooting and stuff like that.


OK, so you have your savings and you also have a web site where you are asking people to donate over $70,000 to help fund your dream.
Tell you what...how about you helping fund my dreams of retirement. I'm 61 and it looks like I will have to work until I'm 65.... Would love to do it at 63. how about sending a couple of thousand $$ my way.

My wife and i have been working hard for over 40 years. I think our dreams of retirement trumps your dreams of sailing around the world.


----------



## Lordwinter (Nov 14, 2014)

A wise man once told me, what if?, and thats how everything begins... If I don,t try, there is no way to find out, no matter what the result is, I will be happy and won't regret it. I don't even know if I will be alive at 65 years old, or capable of travel by then, I think there is no perfect time to do it, I'm not afraid to loose it "all", some pepole will say I should wait and it's not the correct time to do it and others will say that I should just do it. I understood already that I look like a @$#* for linking the webpage, but that,s why I'm here, to get advices, thank you for being honest.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Lordwinter said:


> A wise man once told me, what if?, and thats how everything begins... If I don,t try, there is no way to find out, no matter what the result is, I will be happy and won't regret it. I don't even know if I will be alive at 65 years old, or capable of travel by then, I think there is no perfect time to do it, I'm not afraid to loose it "all", some pepole will say I should wait and it's not the correct time to do it and others will say that I should just do it. I understood already that I look like a @$#* for linking the webpage, but that,s why I'm here, to get advices, thank you for being honest.


hey, you've got a dream and I don't think anyone here will tell you not to follow it. I say go for it and I wish you only the best luck.
I just have a problem when a fairly young and apparently healthy couple are asking strangers to help fund this dream. now if either of you had some major health issue and you needed the money to correct the problem, heck, I might even kick in a few bucks myself even though you are complete strangers.


----------



## Rapp (Nov 16, 2014)

I have to agree on the requesting money.I'm the first one to donate to people needing medical help,but asking to help fund chasing your dreams is a bit much,but this is America and you may get some money.You are correct about going after your dreams while young and in good health.I worked 2 jobs most of my life got to retire at 48 then was diagnoded with a serious eye disease a few years later.


----------



## Sunphish (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like you've collected $400 in just under two weeks. I'd say you're well on your way towards your goal of $70K. Since long distance ocean sailing isn't something you can learn in under an hour, maybe you might want to scale back your goals somewhat. 

Consider taking your $400 and buying a Sunfish to sail for the next year on a local lake. 

You could do a blog about your adventures and I'm sure the money would start rolling in.


----------



## Lordwinter (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks, I just started one, have to work on getting more traffic now tho.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Lordwinter,

SN is not a site on which to raise funds for your adventure. Feel free to ask for advice, help in learning how to sail, but it is not the place for you to beg for money. You'll have to figure out a Plan B for that.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

I would have though that raising the money first, buying a boat, outfitting said boat, THEN selling everything and quitting your job would be the correct order. 

Now you don't have a boat, have a finite amount of money, and no job. Then you come on web sites like this, begging for money. 

Why would I give you my hard earned money so you don't have to earn your own?

My advice, go back to your boss beg for you job back and start saving like the rest of us.


----------

